
The Surprisingly Cutthroat Business of Communion Crackers - tech-historian
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/vvaeyb/the-surprisingly-cutthroat-business-of-communion-crackers
======
Scoundreller
And an NPR Planet Money story on the Jewish equivalent: Matzo: Episode 361:
The Matzo Economy

[https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/04/08/398332911/epis...](https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2015/04/08/398332911/episode-361-the-
matzo-economy)

Transcript here:
[https://www.npr.org/transcripts/398332911](https://www.npr.org/transcripts/398332911)

------
giardini
ftfa:

 _' Some altar bread producers, like the Poor Clare Nuns of Bernham[SIC],
Texas, were reportedly driven out of business by what they called "that big
monstrous secular competition."'_

A somewhat dubious accomplishment, indeed!*-))

I imagine someday shaking the hand of the CEO of Cavanagh Altar Breads: "So
you're the guy who muscled the Poor Clare Nuns of Brenham, Texas out of
business eh? Good going! What a coup! Must have been quite a fight! Can I buy
you a drink?"

For your edification here are (very cute and endearing) pictures of the nuns
of St. Clare with miniature horses at their Monastery of St. Clare Miniature
Horse Farm:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Poor+Clare+Nuns+of+brenham%2C+Texa...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Poor+Clare+Nuns+of+brenham%2C+Texas&t=opera&iar=images&iax=images&ia=images)

Ahhhh! Aren't they cute?! Mean old vicious money-grubbing capitalists, taking
money out of the mouths of poor nuns and miniature horses! What is the world
coming to?

